# I want to play movies outside of my haunt, any ideas?



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to play kid friendly movies, so there parents dont get pissed off if someone dies in the movie. Any suggestions on what movies to play? I am playing The Nightmare Before Christams, I would like to play Charlie Brown Halloween Special, but I am not sure.


----------



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

*Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hocus Pocus
The Haunted Mansion
Something Wicked This Way Comes
Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## caddiecot (Apr 27, 2012)

We played The Corpse Bride last Halloween. It's pretty tame, and has good music.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

We play edited, 8 minute versions of the old universal monster movies. Frankenstein, Dracula, Wildman, creature from the black lagoon etc. Also a "scary" short by bugs bunny seems fitting.
They are usually fresh films to the kids, not gory, but visually stimulating on such a night like trick or treat.
most trick or treaters don't want to sit and watch an entire movie cause there are more houses to hit so it seems to work out well for them.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

Monster House
Scary Godmother
Monsters vs. Aliens


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Ghostbusters
Abbot and Costello meet Frankenstein
Beetlejuice


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

THE old classics are my favorite. for a haunted drive-in theme.
I did this one year with the neighbor. I set up a screen (Shower curtain) in the dark between our cabin and their house and they had a fire drum they made in their driveway and cooked cokes and hot coco and hot dog for the kids and coffee brauts for the adults.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Non Animated:

The Haunted mansion, 
Ghostbusters
Beetlejuice
Night of the living dead. Original black and white but not the uncut - it has a naked lady zombie 
Pycho
Van Helsing


Animated: Personally, I would stick with the Animated movies.

Monster House
Corpse Bride
Coraline
Nightmare before Christmas
Charlie Brown
9 That is the movie title imdb it. 


I am sure there are others, but thats a good start to choose from


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

well you could always get a camera and video editing program like AVID pro (Pinnacle)(at best buy)
and use the green screen effect; as the Tots come up they could be in a scene showing on a big screen. but they may stay there all night and play.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

AZ, wicked good idea! you'll have kids crawlin' around your yard!

How many cars ya got? Set it up in your driveway and pretend it's a drive-in! Get the family to play the parts of a 50s drive-in! Play trailers of old cheesy flicks and they'll come!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Some more kid friendly options:

Dreamworks Spooky Stories (I loved this one)
Scooby-Doo has several great episodes that would fit the bill
The Penguins of Madagascar: I Was a Penguin Zombie


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You also might go with some sitcom Halloween episodes. Simpsons and Roxanne come to mind.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe something like "The Goonies", "The Addams Family" (the TV show or either of the movies), "The Munsters", the original "Dark Shadows", or any of the classic monster movies "The Mummy", "Frankenstein", etc


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

"Mad Monster Party" by Rankin-Bass!!!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm always partial to the old Abbott & Costello movies. They're funny, you don't have to worry about language and they're (relatively) non-violent.

Plus, those boys have met everyone: The Invisible Man, Frankenstein, The Mummy, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.......


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

autumnghost said:


> I'm always partial to the old Abbott & Costello movies. They're funny, you don't have to worry about language and they're (relatively) non-violent.
> 
> Plus, those boys have met everyone: The Invisible Man, Frankenstein, The Mummy, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.......


You really cannot miss with Abbott & Costello! Plus, in A&C meet Frankenstein, Glen Strange is excellent as the Monster, and Lugosi plays Dracula on screen for the first (and last) time since the original movie!


----------

